# [suche] Commuwin II



## veritas (16 August 2009)

Hi,
kennt jemand das Prg.  Commuwin II ?

Ich suche das.

LG

Mario


----------



## eYe (16 August 2009)

http://www.de.endress.com/eh/sc/eur...ctProductURL=C12572340058D16EC1256FEE00308206

Direkter Download: https://portal.endress.com/wa001/dla/50000007345/000/01/CW2081.zip

google ftw


----------



## veritas (16 August 2009)

Ja SUPER!!!

Soweit war ich auch, aber der fragt nachem Lizenzschlüssel beim Installieren.


----------



## eYe (16 August 2009)

Na dann würde ich mir am besten einen käuflich besorgen oder aber das Forum wechseln 
Kannst du russisch?


----------



## veritas (16 August 2009)

nee, aber habe den sch*** link nicht mehr.......ma als pm ?! danke im voraus


----------

